# 2nd Annual Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament with Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

Beat the Heat Half-Day Fishing Specials
July / August 2017
*1-888-677-4868*
â€œSPECIALâ€ Half-Day AM or PM Guided Fishing Package Rates
(6:00-10:00am or 1:00-5:00pm)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest​
*July Availability*
7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 18, 19, 20, 22, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31

*August Availability*
1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29

*Your Bay Flats Lodge Special Savings Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging
â€¢	Dinner, complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch, complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
1.	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
2.	Offer only valid for July and August dates in 2017 listed in this advertisement.
3.	Offer valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
July 2, 2017

*2nd Annual Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament*
The second annual Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament sponsored by Bay Flats Lodge held June 17 in Seadrift brought in thousands of dollars to help those in need in Calhoun County.
Austen Rivera, the tournament director and Seadrift native, and several others played with the idea to bring a tournament back to Shrimpfest. Those ideas came to fruition last year with Seadrift Chamber of Commerce backing the idea, which has been a success.

â€œWe wanted to bring in dollars for the Shrimpfest, plus give back some to the community,â€ Rivera said. Last year the tournament raised a little over $4,000, which was given back to local entities. â€œLast year we gave $1,000 back to the Seadrift Volunteer Fire Department. We gave $1,500 to Seadrift School and we gave $1,500 back to The Harbor,â€ Rivera said.

This yearâ€™s tournament brought in roughly $2,000 more than last year, which gives them an opportunity to reach out to more people. â€œThis year with the $6,000, we are looking to give back to a few more. We might break it down to six $1,000 donations. We are definitely going to keep it in Calhoun County,â€ Rivera said.

According to Rivera, the reason for success came from the boost in advertising, sponsorship and good fishing weather. â€œWe had a good turn out last year. We did a little bit more advertising this year. We had word of mouth and social media, and we had a few more sponsors this year. The sponsors helped us spread the word, and we had good weather,â€ Rivera stated.

With the growing success, Rivera and company want the tournament and Shrimpfest to continue its growth. â€œWe are looking to grow each year. Each year, we add a little bit more. First year, we didnâ€™t have a stage. It was kind of just a small tent. This year, we got a bigger tent and put a nice stage up,â€ Rivera said. â€œWe had a few more sponsors jump on because we had a successful first year. So each year, we are looking to build on it, and then we hope to raise more money to give back,â€ he added.

The main reason Rivera and the people behind the tournament are so adamant about it is to simply give back to the community and to help children. â€œIt means a lot. I think it is my generationâ€™s duty to give back to the community. I am in my mid-30â€™s so I am at a point to where I am ready to give back,â€ Rivera said. â€œThe people and group that helped me, we all had the same goal,â€ he added. The tournament payout to the winning fishing teams tallied over $15,000. The different tournament divisions were big stringer, which were the combined weight of three red fish and three trout. There was also a big red fish pot and a big trout pot. The spot pot went to the team that caught a red fish with the most spots. Included in the divisions was also a big other pot.

The winner of the biggest stringer also won a white Tony Lama, which is Seadrift tradition. To pull off a successful tournament of this size, Rivera could not thank their title sponsor, Bay Flats Lodge and the rest of their sponsors enough for supporting the tournament. â€œI would like to really thank Bay Flats Lodge,â€ Rivera said. â€œThey jumped on board with us the first year as soon as they got word that we were putting on a tournament,â€ Rivera stated. â€œWithout them and our other sponsors, we most definitely could not have put this on,â€ he added.

*Capt. Chris Martin*
The lodge welcomed Mike S. and his team in the commercial drywall industry for a two-day event. We also say hello to returning guests Tom F. guests and Scott T. party. Everyone have a safe weekend, and remember to wear that kill switch.

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Mike D. and customers joined me Wednesday for the first of two days of fishing the San Antonio Bay area, and it was a fantastic day with minimal storm interruptions or wind changes, coupled with an agreeable tide moving juuuust right! Near perfect! Well, perfect is a GOOD word for it, and we took advantage of the conditions and the solid bite. The guys had their limits of trout around mid-morning, but that is really understating what occurred. It was nice for me to watch as they listened to my subtle suggestions and then made it happen. Rods were bowing up with a rhythm like a string symphony and the splash and crash of speckled trout busting the surface of the saltwater seemed more like a water ballet. Truly a sight to see, and I was lucky to have front row seats. We wrapped it up with another full day on Thursday, with full limits for everyone by 8:00AM (even a 25â€ Speck). While things change daily around here as the fish are on the move, Iâ€™m confident my guys will enjoy another round of coastal magic with these beautiful specks and redfish, too. Come see us and decide for yourself. I can say with confidence that you won't be disappointed!

____________________________________________________

*LABOR DAY WEEKEND FISHING SPECIAL*
*25% OFF*
*Fishing Rates ONLY for Sept. 1-3, 2017:*
â€¢	Full-Day $475 - 3 Anglers per Boat, Add $55 for 4th Angler
â€¢	Full-Day $420 - 2 Anglers per Boat
â€¢	Half-Day $400 - 1 to 3 Anglers per Boat, Add $55 for 4th Angler
*Lodging Rates ONLY for Sept. 1-3, 2017:*
â€¢	Lodging & Meals - $160.00 per Person / per Night
($75.00 Children 12 years-old & under / per Night)

____________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€ *

Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.

Look for more info on â€œThe Reefâ€ in upcoming newsletters!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*












[URL="



[/URL]

*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Sunshine along with some cloudy intervals. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly clear. Low 78F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mostly clear sky. Low 78F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly clear. Low 78F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A persistent weak to moderate onshore flow is expected Sunday through Wednesday over the Middle Texas Coastal Waters. Low chances of showers and thunderstorms return Wednesday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 87.1 degrees
Seadrift 87.1 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------

